# Paranoid mommy.... Purple heart



## Whayla (May 14, 2014)

I've done so much research on plants that I can grow for my Redfoot, Tortuga. Recently I came across a plant I thought looks pretty awesome, Wandering Jew. I know that this is a non-toxic plant and can be eaten by tortoises. 

Today I bought a purple Wandering Jew, called a purple heart. I just want to be sure, since I bought a different kind, if this plant is still ok for my my little Toot. I bought it, assuming it would be ok, but I honestly am paranoid when it comes to feeding Tortuga anything I am not 100% sure of. So, if you could, just fill me in so she can enjoy the new plant as much as I am. 
Thanks a million.


----------



## Whayla (May 15, 2014)

A link just to show pictures/species. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tradescantia_pallida

Please, any reply helps!


----------



## Jacqui (May 15, 2014)

That one I believe is a use in moderation plant.


----------



## Whayla (May 15, 2014)

Ok. Thank you for your reply, I appreciate the help and info.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (May 15, 2014)

Just don't feed it yet. Repot it in organic soil & wait a while for new growth. The garden center grew it in fertilizers and chemical soups you want to avoid.


----------



## Whayla (May 15, 2014)

Oh, of course. I repotted it today and will definitely wait for awhile before feeding it to her. Thank you!


----------



## littleginsu (May 15, 2014)

I bought a 5 pack of various wandering jew plants from Josg's Frogs for my tortoise... They are currently being detoxed and hopefully they will make pretty additions to their enclosures.

Where did you get your plant from? I am always interested in new plant resources!!


----------



## Kathy Coles (May 15, 2014)

My Zebulun, a red foot, was wild about my Christmas cactus. Now he won't have anything to do with it. Little stinker. I only bought it as food for the tortoise. So I've got another house plant to care for. Just a warning about what you think you are getting into.


----------



## Whayla (May 16, 2014)

I got my Wandering Jew at a wholesale nursery... Honestly, not sure of the actual name. Possibly Marvin's Gardens? Don't quote me on that though. I bought a bunch of Hosta there as well, but for some reason my cat thinks it is just the best plant on the planet and has already killed two of them! Good thing I love that kitty... Guess he needed some added fiber ha! 

As for Christmas cactus, Kathy Coles, at least you picked a beautiful house plant! I really enjoy that species of cactus and wouldn't mind the addition to my MANY house plants that are just for looks.  I'm sure if you mixed in a few blooms here and there your Zebulun would find his love for the plant once more.


----------



## littleginsu (May 16, 2014)

I would love to see photos of the plant in your enclosure... I think they are such a pretty color!


----------



## Whayla (May 16, 2014)

Found some regular Wandering Jew today, at a nursery called Milcreek Gardens. I'm excited to have multiple kinds now and will start the detox process tomorrow. I've researched that Wandering Jew plants are weeds and are used as ground cover, so I'm excited to see how it will thrive in my tortoise table (not right away, of course).

I have a picture in the "Enclosure" forum page. The purple queen is in there, but is potted, and she cannot reach the leaves yet. (I did that on purpose for detox.) Either is has to grow enough that it starts to droop low enough for her, or she's gotta grow taller before she can taste it.


----------

